# Review: LG Optimus One (P500)



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2011)

A few things to note:

This is a joint review by me & AndroidFan.
Both mobiles are running on heavily customized Cyanogen7 ROM (Android 2.3.4), though the review is based on the official Android 2.2.2 release for which we used Void ROM (based on official Android 2.2)
Most of the pics used are from CM7 or Void.
Thanks to Mik & Andy for the ROM, FranciscoFranco for the excellent kernel, LG for providing good hardware at a reasonable price, AndroidFan for helping complete the review. Lastly all the members & guests for reading.

*O1 & O’sic: *

LG originally launched 2 Android based mobiles in India, namely LG Optimus GT540 & LG GW620. Sadly, neither of the two sold well. Packed with a resistive touchscreen, outdated OS & was priced higher than its competitors. On the other hand Samsung launched Galaxy 3, HTC launched Wildfire, Sony Ericsson launched Xperia X8 & Motorola launched Quench XT3/5. All these mobiles were priced at or below 15k. LG desperately needed a new Android based mobile in this section. And they launched LG Optimus One & Chic (not available in India) with an MRP of Rs.15,000 but was sold for 13,500 initially.

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/o1osic.jpg


*NO……… it’s an LG mobile!!!*

Needn’t to say but even being the 3rd biggest player in mobile market, peoples still opt for Sony Ericsson, Motorola, HTC & even some local companies instead of LG. the reason is simple, if you don’t know. LG’s feature phones sucks. Their smartphones are not good at all. While others use multitasking OS, they still use Java based OS on most of their mobiles. Ok, let’s stop here for now as I don’t want to make an “Anti-LG thread”.

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/IMG_1310.jpg

LG Optimus One was launched in November 2010 (18th to be precise). It was praised well by both reviewers as well as the buyers, selling 1M units in just 20days & another 1M in 20days (internationally), went on to become LG best seller of all time. However, within a month of launch, a news broke out stating that LG O1 (will refer Optimus One as O1 from here on) won’t receive Gingerbread update i.e. Android 2.3 as it doesn’t fulfills minimum system requirements of Gingerbread. But after a couple of days (& a lot of criticism), LG announced that O1 will ultimately receive Gingerbread update sometime this year. And some countries already have it & India should get it by this month.


*Whats in that box?*

The mobile came in a small box. A bit too small for a mobile that cost over Rs.10,000. It is ok to have a small box, however even a bit of rough handling will cause the mobile to take damage at the top or at the bottom part. Inside the package you get your mobile, an in-ear headset, a 1500mah battery, a standard USB to microUSB cable, a Wi-Fi coupon, a sleek looking mobile cover & the usual manuals but no driver disc. The cover is not of the best quality but should do its job for a few months. A 2GB microSD card comes preinstalled in the mobile & contains the LG PC Suite and a few of its apps (call it crapwares).

*Err… how is it?*

 Optimus One is a candybar mobile with a 3.2” capacitive touchscreen with HVGA resolution (320X480). It’s made entirely of plastic; even the silver lining which is actually an extension of the main body is actually plastic. But remember, there is difference between made of plastic & feeling plasticy. Optimus One’s build is solid which adds to its weight @ 125gm. coming back to the screen, however the colour representation is limited to only 256k but we didn’t have any problem using the screen indoor with brightness set to minimum. However, visibility in sunlight is not the best. You must up the brightness to its max to make it usable, in part thanks to the use of glossy screen. There are 4 buttons at the bottom. MENU, HOME, BACK & SEARCH. HOME & BACK is combined as a large central button but don’t get me wrong, it’s as usable as if they were discrete buttons. All these makes it looks like a premium mobile.

At the top, near the LG logo is the proximity sensor (almost impossible to spot with naked eye) but sadly no ambient light sensor. Maybe it was too much to ask for such a price. The earpiece also acts as the speaker. So you don’t need to worry about the speaker getting blocked if you place it in desk or table. At the top are 3.5mm jack & the power/lock button. The lock button is a bit too small & I, even after using it for more than a week, fail to hit it at times. It does help to have the lock button at the top but a slightly bigger button would have been highly appreciated. Flipping the mobile to the right reveal the slim volume rocker but thankfully is comfortable to use & offers nice feedback (unlike the lock button). On the left side, it’s plain. No buttons. At the bottom is the microUSB port used for charging as well as PC connectivity and the mouthpiece at the very bottom (it may get coagulated with pocket lint over time). Flip it over & you are presented with a 3Mp snapper without any flash or lens cover. As this isn't marketed as a camera mobile, it’s acceptable but night/lowlight photography is out of question. But a thing to notice is that the actual lens is a millimeter or two below the silver lining, saving the lens from scratches if you place it in table. There is also the usual “with Google” tag in the back, showing that the mobile uses Google’s Android operating system. Mobile is nice to hold as it uses non-glossy plastic so no worry of it getting slipped out of your hand or having to clean the fingerprints every now & then. It has a little bit of weight compared to other smartphones from Samsung. This weight gives it a premium, solid-built feeling.

On the first day when I was fiddling with this new phone, I accidentally dropped it from my computer table. That was a good 30 inches fall… screen first, on the ground… The back cover flew out and the battery came out. But thankfully (and surprisingly) not a single scratch came on the phone or the screen. It is certainly well built.

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/IMG_1546.jpg*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/IMG_1547.jpg
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/IMG_1560-1.jpg


*Get down to basic:*

The mobile comes with Android 2.2 Froyo (our came with Android 2.2.1, just an updated version). LG didn’t try to customize it like Samsung & HTC does installing custom skins. But added its own launcher, known as LG Home. The menu is same as stock Android & have a second section, “downloaded” that lists the apps/games user downloaded or installed. Quite handy at times but for those who don’t like/want it or can disable it easily from settings. So can be set the number of homescreen to 5 or 7.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KwKBzNEbkzg/TmpUQYjMDXI/AAAAAAAAANM/rLTHhIMYONU/snap20110909_232856.png*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5pVAWepCsDk/TmpUQLJSJoI/AAAAAAAAANI/hWQSng3Vjwo/snap20110909_232909.png

LG preloaded it with 40 apps (but no games), some of which are in the memory card but not installed. Most of these apps are useful however a few can be annoying at times. Out of these, Ndrive(cost appx Rs.500), Thinkfree office, task killer and dictionary are useful. Also the messaging widget is really useful. 

We opted for custom roms that comes with its own Launcher & almost all the stock apps are replaced. I am using SE Arc launcher while Gauhar is using stock Gingerbread launcher. 



*The new way of accessing pictures:* 

PS: this part is specially for those who are using non-Android mobiles. 
The phone comes with standard Froyo Gallery app. It scans phone memory and SD card and arranges pictures in the form of albums on the lines of folders in your SD card. So, if you create a friends folder in your SD card and put all your friends’ pics there, then that would appear as an album in the Gallery app.

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic2.jpg

It has a nice 3D effect which moves when you tilt the phone… Supports pinch to zoom, double tap to zoom and swipe to change image, just like was in the iPhone.
Once you install Facebook, Twitter apps, they get integrated into the share menu. There you also find Share with Picasa, Gmail, Bluetooth, MMS, and other Email. For videos, you have an extra option to share on Youtube. Very convenient.

*Play it loud:*

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic3.jpg

LG Optimus One comes with standard Music and Video player. It is very barebones app and is enough for most people. For those who need extra equalizer settings, you can download PowerAMP or Winamp from the Android Marketplace.
For video, I recommend Rock Player, which can play Divx files out of the box.

*Count of megapixels:*

The Camera interface is very good. There are a lot of options. The 3.15 megapixel camera provides good outdoors and decent indoors pics. Video capture is available at VGA resolution.
I have recorded a video sample, uploaded straight from my phone… Youtube is integrated into the Gallery App -- YouTube - LG Optimus One Video Sample
The software makes everything easy… very straightforward. I have been clicking pics and uploading them to facebook which is integrated into the gallery. I am really loving it… 
Digital zoom is present but degrades images considerably. But the good thing is, it is usable.
Some images that I have clicked…

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic4.jpg
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic5.jpg

Given below is the camera interface and a few of the options and settings available…

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic6.jpg 
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic7-1.jpg
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic8.jpg
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic9.jpg
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/pic10.jpg

Note: For those who have shifted to CyanogenMod or similar ROM & finding the camera app lame, you install the MIUI camera app having features similar to the official ROM.

*The way it was meant to be used:*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JAO4ycQvfQQ/TmpTm9xgv3I/AAAAAAAAANA/W9fzp1FfELg/snap20110908_162427.png*lh5.googleusercontent.com/--iW1w29KHJI/TmpTnaxh0wI/AAAAAAAAANE/Fzm4cLPINnU/snap20110908_162438.png
*LG keyboard. Froyo Keyboard (with a missing enter key)*

It uses the stock Android dialer, with a bit of UI change. Also, phonebook and message are same as vanilla Android 2.2. Message appears as a threaded list starting with the last msg sent/receive & hence looks clean. If you are a sms freak, you’ll love this feature as it keeps all the conversations with another person under a single thread.
Connectivity comes in the form of Wifi b/g (no Wifi n) and Bluetooth 2.1. As for WiFi, it is able to catch signal from a distance across multiple walls. However, it drains the battery more. Network antenna is good… Have not dropped any calls yet.

*NO2 for mobile:*

Overclocking is nothing new for PC but for mobile, one has to check his steps really well. Unlike PC, mobile doesn’t have a BIOS or a discrete processor, graphics card or ram. Everything is there inside a small circuit known as SOC (system on a chip), the size of a penny. Overclocking depends mainly on your kernel. Some kernel may panic if you try to go a bit too high. Mine is currently set at 748/480 @ SmartAss.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7u5U_asAwSw/TmpToBaFY-I/AAAAAAAAAMw/ZhMaQ17-jbM/snap20110909_194358.png

*Number tells the story:*

This part is a bit confusing as it depends on a lot of factors. I have seen some costly mobile scoring lower than Optimus One. Higher screen resolution & screen size usually reduces the score as pixel per inch increases, while a faster processor, faster ram & even a better memory card can increase the score a lot. But the main point is a good kernel. The stock LG Optimus One scores as low as 30FPS in neocore while a kernel modified for performance with a processor clocked at 800Mhz can get past 76FPS (already achieved by few members at XDA. I didn’t use the new kernel as it was not stable enough).
So my results are a bit low. I used Neocore as well as Quadrant for the benchmark test. Kernel is based on CyanogenMod kernel (not LG kernel).

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OctcdFOife8/TmpTndCyoHI/AAAAAAAAAMs/5VVfYAALmBo/snap20110909_193935.png*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Y7pfoBbwiIc/TmpTpQ7fsCI/AAAAAAAAAM4/3z_ivwvaBvw/snap20110909_194315.png

scores are a bit low cause ShootMe was running in the background.

*Youtube Video. Now I can play:*

So you just brought your new mobile, inserted sim & went browsing on the best mobile browser till date. But wait, you went to youtube, videos are shown fine. But when you try to play you are just presented with a black screen or an error msg that Adobe Flash is needed. What a shame that your 10k mobile can’t play some simple youtube videos (opera mini doesn’t support anyway, stop complaining). Solution? Adobe Flash player. But then it doesn’t support your mobile as it uses ARM v6 core whereas Adobe Flash needs ARM v7. 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rjVhfTgWqfY/TmpToLVAV9I/AAAAAAAAAM0/o-B0rm5VJ1I/snap20110909_200739.png
*abode flash + WiFi + youtube video = battery dead in a few hours.*

Well, someone just did the hard work of making Adobe flash player work on ARM v6. But it has its own limitations. You must have Android 2.3 or higher to use it. Also it is not supported by Official gingerbread. You must have CM7 rom or something based on CM7.

get it from here: link


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent review


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

What an awesome review. You tested it in everything.
Didnt leave any stone unturned.

10/10


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome review.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 10, 2011)

excellent one sammy boy 
rep++

some things i thought -
1. "Count of megapixels:"  make it bold.
2. in "Get down to basic:" you wrote this 'The phone feels good in the hand. It has a little bit of weight compared to other smartphones from Samsung. This weight gives it a premium, solid-built feeling. But I would still recommend a protective case for the phone.' along with things about os. dont you think it should have been in "Err… how is it?" section.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

+100
Lost for words!!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 10, 2011)

Great *REVIEW* mate!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2011)

You should also consider reviewing video playing capabilities of Lg optimus one.It will help me because i watch quite a movie in cell phone.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice review.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Nice Review 9/10 

I also own O1 but didn't installed Custom ROM yet as I want to try out the Gingerbread update. If I don't like it, I'll surely go for one Custom ROM


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2011)

@all, thanks a lot. 

@jassy, will fix it. thanks.

@amartya, can be done. lets see.

@krishna, wait for CM7 beta6. it might be the last or last 2nd beta build before a stable one is released. most of the bugs are already sorted out.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam said:


> @krishna, wait for CM7 beta6. it might be the last or last 2nd beta build before a stable one is released. most of the bugs are already sorted out.



Thanks. Any idea when LG is going to release the Gingerbread?? Rumors are at the end of May.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2011)

yup. rumors say end of may but delay is always there. so June end or early July.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 10, 2011)

wow Sammy you left no holes for criticism did you? 
12/10  (+2 for comparing O1 with its so called peers)
Aweeeesooomee!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

Very comprehensive and balanced. Apart from a few spelling errors (decent, not descent), nicely written as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> wow Sammy you left no holes for criticism did you?
> 12/10  (+2 for comparing O1 with its so called peers)
> Aweeeesooomee!!



reviewing a product sounds exciting, but is really a tiring task. the whole part was ready a week ago. but revised it, rewritten a few sections again & added a lot of details. but sadly, failed to take screenshots (the provided screenshots are by Android Fan) & video of gaming performance @ both stock & overclocked state which i was originally planning to do.

about the comparison, i think its a necessity, else other will flood this thread comparing their mobiles to O1.



Krow said:


> Very comprehensive and balanced. Apart from a few spelling errors (decent, not descent), nicely written as well.



just tried to make it short & simple. also paid more attention to points that a future buyer will like to know. & thanks for being light on me (& the errors).


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 10, 2011)

good and useful review


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent review sam. Great read. Congrats. Will be very useful for android buyers.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks batman


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Fantasic review. My sister has this phone and well. BTW Am I the only one who can't run Firefox for Android in this fone?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fantasic review. My sister has this phone and well.



thanks 



Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Am I the only one who can't run Firefox for Android in this fone?



i have not tried it yet. will do it & update here tomorrow mng.

update: no firefox in market when opened through mobile. maybe its not supported.


----------



## NainO (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^ I think it can be downloaded from Mozilla's website.
BTW, great review dude!!! Some benchmark-test images would be appreciated


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Great review mate . The review has made me think that I might buy the phone now .

Anyways Great review .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ I think it can be downloaded from Mozilla's website.



i know. but its missing from market (when opened from mobile) but when you open market through PC, there is this app. maybe it doesn't support this resolution.



NainO said:


> BTW, great review dude!!! Some benchmark-test images would be appreciated



benchmark? sure. coming next (in 2-3 days).



xtremevicky709 said:


> Great review mate . The review has made me think that I might buy the phone now .
> 
> Anyways Great review .



thanks. if your budget it under 12k consider it. else Samsung Ace.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> i know. but its missing from market (when opened from mobile) but when you open market through PC, there is this app. maybe it doesn't support this resolution.


AFAIK, Firefox doesn't support its mobile processor.


----------



## NainO (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^ AFAIK you r right!!! 
Firefox requires ARMv7, but sadly Optimus One uses ARMv6.
Firefox on Optimus One?! : Mozilla Support


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> AFAIK, Firefox doesn't support its mobile processor.



if flash player was not enough. anyway, Android browser rocks


----------



## raval_manoj (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for such good detailed postmortem report (review).
Just one last question:
What about touch response?
Is LG O1 P500's touch response is better than HTC Wildfire / Sam Galaxy Fit?
This is will surely help me to choose my first entry level android phone.
Good review thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2011)

raval_manoj said:


> Thanks for such good detailed postmortem report (review).
> Just one last question:
> What about touch response?
> Is LG O1 P500's touch response is better than HTC Wildfire / Sam Galaxy Fit?
> ...



From what I know, the touch response is pretty good and FYI, both wildfire and Galaxy Fit are total junk mobile phones.


----------



## noja (Apr 21, 2011)

you didn't post anything relating to video playback capability. like what resolutions it can handle


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

raval_manoj said:


> Thanks for such good detailed postmortem report (review).
> Just one last question:
> What about touch response?
> Is LG O1 P500's touch response is better than HTC Wildfire / Sam Galaxy Fit?
> ...



thanks for reading 

Optimus One have some lag & is fixed by the latest update but after update you can't root the mobile. so i went for custom rom. 

about the other 2: Wildfire is dead. forget it. Fit is big with a super low resolution. try it at some showroom. also after a week you'll complain about its battery life like all other that have brought it.



noja said:


> you didn't post anything relating to video playback capability. like what resolutions it can handle



that part was done by Gauhar (AndroidFan). also stock the video player the mobile ships with can't play certain format. rockplayer to solve it. & i think VGA is the max it supports.

*UPDATE: *Added 2 new columns: Benchmark & overclock, along with pics. 

Enjoy


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 23, 2011)

You overclocked your phone?:-O Amazing!
Good work


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> You overclocked your phone?:-O Amazing!
> Good work



yes  just wanted to check how far it goes. currently running at 729Mhz (max) & 600Mhz (min) with power on demand profile. so the clock goes up when i game.


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2011)

I like it that you are still adding to the review. Good job.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

anything new that i try (& others maybe interested) will be be added to the review  thanks btw.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Apr 25, 2011)

i have updated to v10d and i cannot root my fone now using superoneclick....

any options i can use to root my fone??? optimus one of course


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ downgrade to V10B & root it. anything over V10B can't be rooted as LG fixed the hack.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 23, 2011)

nice review pal !
Please explore more on gaming. specially angry bird series. Does it lag in same after ocing say 800mhz.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

yes still lags. currently on custom rom with overclock & hardware acceleration on and angry birds lag. 1 possible reason is that i have shifted it to memory card. but all other heavy games run fine.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 24, 2011)

1.Then how to play AB game smoothly on lg op1?
2.comment on live wallpapers. Does it drain battry more ?
3. List all the games that run fine on lg op1.


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

1. turn on H/W acc, move angry birds to internal memory & on top of that, overclock to 729Mhz (from 600). this will make the game a bit more playable. 
PS: angry birds & season lag a lot. Rio is much much playable.

2. yes. drains battery. also don't see a reason to use live wallpaper, till you want to show off the mobile.

3. have not played a lot of games. but for me, raging thunder II is one of the best racing game & runs without any lag. graphics is comparable to some old PC games.


----------



## Amigo007 (May 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> 1. turn on H/W acc, move angry birds to internal memory & on top of that, overclock to 729Mhz (from 600). this will make the game a bit more playable.
> PS: angry birds & season lag a lot. Rio is much much playable.
> 
> 2. yes. drains battery. also don't see a reason to use live wallpaper, till you want to show off the mobile.
> ...



Great Review Mr Sam. Did you try playing NFS shift.? i am planning to buy O1 for sure and root it.
Once again great review and happy modding.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

Amigo007 said:


> Great Review Mr Sam. Did you try playing NFS shift.? i am planning to buy O1 for sure and root it.
> Once again great review and happy modding.



nope. till now not played that game.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for analyzing in detail and writing such a wonderful review. 
It's very nice that u also compared with other options. 

Has it been upgraded to Gingerbread or Do we need to upgrade ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to know what happned to the dust issue? Had LG fixed it?
What about spice 410 . Has anybody tried it?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 23, 2011)

Planning to buy one. How to root it ? 

Any Good Links for Android Apps / Themes / Tutorials for Android as How To's in LG Optimus One ?

How is the audio quality ? I found from the web that headphone is not impressive.

Does it comes with PC Suite Cd ? 

How about the screen when viewed in outdoors ( sunlight  ) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks for analyzing in detail and writing such a wonderful review.



thanks for reading 



tmanikandan said:


> It's very nice that u also compared with other options.



idea taken from GSMArena's review. and this is necessary. you can't just claim that the mobile you bought is good without any comparison stuff.



tmanikandan said:


> Has it been upgraded to Gingerbread or Do we need to upgrade ?



no. but as official gingerbread rom have leaked so it should get update in a months time.



a2mn2002 said:


> I want to know what happned to the dust issue? Had LG fixed it?



LG as told it is fixed since December 2010 batch. mine was packed in dec & i have this dust problem. AndroidFan's O1 was packed in January-February & his mobile isn't affected. so i think it is fixed. just avoid old stock.



a2mn2002 said:


> What about spice 410 . Has anybody tried it?



made by Huawei & marketed by Spice. if problem creeps up, fixing it may take months. but H/W is good (way ahead of O1) & have good community support.



tmanikandan said:


> Planning to buy one. How to root it ?



you have to use a app known as ginger root. google it. ver 2.2.0 can be rooted using Z4Root not the latter versions.



tmanikandan said:


> Any Good Links for Android Apps / Themes / Tutorials for Android as How To's in LG Optimus One ?



any kind of download, Android Market. you'll get custom launcher & they have their own personal themes. use one & you'll never look for custom LG launcher again. i use Go Launcher. 

don't go for any tutorials. buy & use, else it'll spoil all the fun. have you used an Android mobile before?



tmanikandan said:


> How is the audio quality ? I found from the web that headphone is not impressive.



comes with stock Android music Player. i use the stock player along with DSP manager for equalizer & some nice added features. 

headphones are quality ones. much better than what you get with most mobiles.



tmanikandan said:


> Does it comes with PC Suite Cd ?



nope. PC Suite comes in memory card but i don't think you'll ever need to use it. also it is crap anyway. totally unusable.



tmanikandan said:


> How about the screen when viewed in outdoors ( sunlight  ) ?



bad. screen is extremely reflective. you need to increase brightness to 100% to use it. maybe using a different screen protector solve it partially.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks very much for the reply

I am new to Android and obviously this will be my first Android Mobile.



> "idea taken from GSMArena's review. and this is necessary. you can't just claim that the mobile you bought is good without any comparison stuff."



Samsung Galaxy Ace or Optimus One ?



> "no. but as official gingerbread rom have leaked so it should get update in a months time."



Does it mean that it cannot be upgraded as of now as gingerbread has got issues ? Further can it be upgraded to gingerbread 2.3.4 ?



> "LG as told it is fixed since December 2010 batch. mine was packed in dec & i have this dust problem. AndroidFan's O1 was packed in January-February & his mobile isn't affected. so i think it is fixed. just avoid old stock."



how to find the date of packing ?




> headphones are quality ones. much better than what you get with most mobiles.



I found from the web, that it doesn't have cushions. Will it lead to ear pain on a long usage say 2 to 3 hours of usage ?


It comes packed with 2 Gb Card. Will a 4Gb or 8Gb card leads to problem ?

Can we read Ebooks in Optimus One ( PDF and Chm Formats ) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> I am new to Android and obviously this will be my first Android Mobile.



then don't take any guide. just use it. you may need 2-3 days to get used to how Android works but it'll be fun. when i brought O1, it was my first Android but not my first smartphone. having used Motorola ROKR E6 for over 2yr it was easy to get used to Android.



tmanikandan said:


> Samsung Galaxy Ace or Optimus One ?



3.5" is the size one should go for when buying an Android if budget allows. 3.2" feels slightly smaller once you start browsing or watching videos. as most of the time i am online from mobile i really miss that extra 0.3" screen size. heck, if i can i'll go for 3.8-4" but not over that 

but do remember Ace = smaller battery. but rest everything is good about it. also do check some user review of Ace as it may have some issues still unknown to me.



tmanikandan said:


> Does it mean that it cannot be upgraded as of now as gingerbread has got issues ? Further can it be upgraded to gingerbread 2.3.4 ?



as it is leaked rom, so it is definitely buggy & slow. but i am already on custom roms & running Android 2.3.4 since a few weeks (maybe a month).



tmanikandan said:


> how to find the date of packing ?



look for a white label with date of manufacturing & MRP.



tmanikandan said:


> I found from the web, that it doesn't have cushions. Will it lead to ear pain on a long usage say 2 to 3 hours of usage ?



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZMo51VKkmAQ/TgQf_kxAwaI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/iXRPbg_w0f4/s640/IMG_20110624_105306.jpg



tmanikandan said:


> It comes packed with 2 Gb Card. Will a 4Gb or 8Gb card leads to problem ?



nope. but some slow 8Gb cards are known to cause restart problem & SD card unmounting. better check the mobile section. there was a discussion about it sometime back.



tmanikandan said:


> Can we read Ebooks in Optimus One ( PDF and Chm Formats ) ?



yes. i used 2 different pdf reader but at last settled for thinkFree Office. it comes preloaded with stock optimus one or just download the free version from market.

i am not sure about CHM format. i only used pdf format.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks once again not only for clearing my doubts but also taking an extra step to post the headphone pic. 

I will be proceeding to buy Optimus One this weekend.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks once again not only for clearing my doubts but also taking an extra step to post the headphone pic.



my pleasure  

i am not sure if all O1 comes with this headset but this is one quality set & frankly didn't expected from LG. my parents, uncle, aunt everyone used Nokia, Samsung mobile & the headset quality is absolutely pathetic. i previously used motorola & blackberry headset (wired) and after 1hr your ears will start to pain. the buds tries to come out, etc. 



tmanikandan said:


> I will be proceeding to buy Optimus One this weekend.



just make sure manufacturing date is of 2011. also ask them if they can show you the headphone. a few months back someone complained about the headphone not being good. so ask for a demo if they have an open pack.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah Sure. Today I went and used the phone ( Live Demo ). Also I inquired about the headphones and they told me that it has cushions and I tried to show them this pic thru Wifi and confirmed that it is the same headset. Still, I will be confirming it once again when I buy the phone. The date of packing is Apr 2011 and in some shops it is May 2011.

I thank once again for your valuable review. I will let you know once I buy this weekend.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

then most probably it'll come with v10e update (Android 2.2.2) which fixes almost all the problems user complained about. & most likely the touchscreen bug is fixed too.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Sam !

Got the mobile   . 

It was packed May 2011. 



> it'll come with v10e update (Android 2.2.2) which fixes almost all the problems user complained about. & most likely the touchscreen bug is fixed too.



Very much glad to know it. 


Thanks very much for the wonderful review which provided me a great clarity in buying this product. 

Thanks once again . Will share in the forum about my android and LG Optimus One
 experience.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 25, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Hi Sam !
> 
> Got the mobile   .
> 
> ...



congrats mate ! How much damage to the wallet ? Try to post your experience with pics.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Hi Sam !
> 
> Got the mobile   .
> 
> ...



congrats  it feels great that some was helped by my work. do share your experience about using it in the Optimus One thread.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks . For the past one week , I was going to all the Live Demo Shops / Mobile Shops and I explored all the mobiles in this price / features category and also the high end smartphones. As I said earlier , your review brought a great clarity in helping me to buy this product and finally chose LP Optimus One . 

The Kernel Version is 2.2.2. Date of packing is May 2011. I am using with Transcend 4 GB micro SD card ( mobile comes with  2gb micro SD ) and I am not finding any problem. The headphones is with Cushion ( as same in the pic posted ). I love the Touch and UI as it is very responsive and I also love the automatic screen rotation. I like the fonts in this mobile as it is very clear.  There is no flash but it can be forgiven owing to lot of features of this mobile in this category. ( I think you can install android app to use mobile LCD as a flash ).It also comes with 40 pre installed android applications and beginners who use Internet will find it extremely useful. The LG Optimus One is awesome and I am exploring and enjoying it..

I have few questions /doubts related to LG Optimus One / Android. I am sorry that the doubt list is very big. I am new to Android and I am still in the process of learning and exploring LG Optimus One / Android. So please do excuse my big list of questions / doubts.


1) The battery is draining too much. I disabled the bluetooth, wifi but not sure as how to disable GPRS. I even checked the option 2G only for saving my battery but still no luck. How to get rid of background applications / Internet to have a maximum battery life ? ( I do not want internet as of now )

P.S. - When I inserted my sim, automatically I got message about my GPRS activated message ( But I did not send any message to activate GPRS )


1a ) On the notification bar, there are 4 icons. One is for wifi, 2nd one for bluetooth
Whats the 3rd one (with the mobile icon / mobile with marked X icon ) and the fourth speaker icon ?


2) When I try to edit a already saved contact, I am not able to edit the full name as the contact is allowing only a fixed number of characters.

But When I try to create a new contact and edit, I am able to create the full name.

3) Do we have screensavers ?

4) As memory is draining too much, I tried to kill some applications that were running on the background through task killer. It is getting killed but when I open again the Task Killer, I am finding the killed applications. How to get rid of these ?

P.S. When I try to kill using Task Killer, it says 280 M free. Does it indicate RAM ? If so, how much RAM to be free to make applications faster ?


5) All the messages not classified as Inbox, Sentitems, etc. Instead all of them are in the same Messaging Icon. So if I want to delete all the messages there was no option in it . Instead I have to multiselect all the messages and then only I am able to delete it.

6) I want to disable Internet from my mobile. I turned wifi off and bluetooth off. But still Internet is active. How to do it ?

7) When I click to the main menu, all the applications are displayed. When I try to create a new category, New category getting created only at the top of the Application Category. But I want the new category created to be at the bottom of the Application Category. Can I move the entire category ? How to do this ?

8) If the volume of the ringtone set to maximum, will it affect the quality of the speaker in the long run ?

9) I want to change the default opening image ( also the closing image ) of the Mobile.

10) How to put the image for the contact for the Photo call ?

11) What the meaning of USB on Mass Storage Option ?

12) I want to save all my contacts both in Sim as well as in Memory Card. How to do this ?

Also I want the contact to get saved to memory card by default. Where to find the options for this ?

13) When I try to set the wallpaper ( that I copied from my PC ), image is not getting auto adjusted. Even if I manually do it , it is not getting the exact fit to the screen.

14) Can I set the number of screens to 3 ?

15) When I compose a message , I find a big gap between TO and Compose Message . This happens only when I use abc keyboard. But when I try to compose using qwerty by rotating sidewards, I am finding the Compose Message big and I am able to see all the characters in my message clearly. Is it possible to reduce the space when I used abc keyboard ?

16 ) I want to remove the Browser icon in the default line up of 4 icons in the front screen and I want to customise my own icons in this list ( I am not talking about the screen here - The default 4 icons excluding the center one )

17 ) Is it possible to have different wallpapers for each screens ?


----------



## 6x6 (Jun 26, 2011)

what about battery life under different conditions. like no calling only standby, ~30-60 min calling per day, watching 2-3 hour movies/ playing games/ using internet per day.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> The Kernel Version is 2.2.2. Date of packing is May 2011. I am using with Transcend 4 GB micro SD card ( mobile comes with  2gb micro SD ) and I am not finding any problem. The headphones is with Cushion ( as same in the pic posted ). I love the Touch and UI as it is very responsive and I also love the automatic screen rotation. I like the fonts in this mobile as it is very clear.  There is no flash but it can be forgiven owing to lot of features of this mobile in this category. (I think you can install android app to use mobile LCD as a flash ).It also comes with 40 pre installed android applications and beginners who use Internet will find it extremely useful. The LG Optimus One is awesome and I am exploring and enjoying it..



no. its the Android version. 2.2.2 but it should have something like V10B, V10C or V10E. 

have you exchanged the card or got an extra one? 

font is clear partly due to the resolution. 

if you are talking about Adobe flash, lack of it is actually good cause of 2 things: flash sucks battery life & also most ads use flash. 

mobile LCD as a flash?  whats that? you'll find most of the apps as useless. & some apps are not installed. you can find those in the 2Gb card bundled.



tmanikandan said:


> 1) The battery is draining too much. I disabled the bluetooth, wifi but not sure as how to disable GPRS. I even checked the option 2G only for saving my battery but still no luck. How to get rid of background applications / Internet to have a maximum battery life ? ( I do not want internet as of now )
> 
> P.S. - When I inserted my sim, automatically I got message about my GPRS activated message ( But I did not send any message to activate GPRS )



turn GPRS off while not in use & also decrease brightness to ~30%. turn off the option of auto rotate screen. now fully charge mobile & let it drain completely. do this a couple of time & battery backup will increase quite a bit. say 30-35hrs. or maybe more.

that msg came when you inserted sim for first time? if yes then it is normal. was some net pack active? 

remember even if you don't use GPRS, Android will continuously transfer data so turn the GPRS option off. add to it LG bundled some really crappy apps that makes this process even fast.



tmanikandan said:


> 1a ) On the notification bar, there are 4 icons. One is for wifi, 2nd one for bluetooth
> Whats the 3rd one (with the mobile icon / mobile with marked X icon ) and the fourth speaker icon ?



GPRS on/off.



tmanikandan said:


> 2) When I try to edit a already saved contact, I am not able to edit the full name as the contact is allowing only a fixed number of characters.
> 
> But When I try to create a new contact and edit, I am able to create the full name.



if the first name part have the whole name, copy the last name to the next space saying "Last Name". 



tmanikandan said:


> 3) Do we have screensavers ?



haven't seen any yet. also screen saver = battery drain increase. oh you can also increase battery life by using a dark or black wallpaper but won't be worth it. may give it a try.



tmanikandan said:


> 4) As memory is draining too much, I tried to kill some applications that were running on the background through task killer. It is getting killed but when I open again the Task Killer, I am finding the killed applications. How to get rid of these ?
> 
> P.S. When I try to kill using Task Killer, it says 280 M free. Does it indicate RAM ? If so, how much RAM to be free to make applications faster ?



NO. don't. mobile have enough memory to handle any level of multitasking. you kill app. app restart & start eating memory. instead download Fast Reboot from market & use it if you feel mobile becoming a bit sluggish. avoid killing running apps. it may sound off but apps in memory doesn't need much power.



tmanikandan said:


> 5) All the messages not classified as Inbox, Sentitems, etc. Instead all of them are in the same Messaging Icon. So if I want to delete all the messages there was no option in it . Instead I have to multiselect all the messages and then only I am able to delete it.



yes. thats a problem. Android doesn't have any inbox system. all msg are threaded. 

all the msg means? in the msg in 1 thread or empty the whole msg box? just use multiselect. then press menu & an option should come up as "Select All". select it & then delete. 



tmanikandan said:


> 6) I want to disable Internet from my mobile. I turned wifi off and bluetooth off. But still Internet is active. How to do it ?



pull the status bar down & click the 3rd icon. internet will go off. 



tmanikandan said:


> 7) When I click to the main menu, all the applications are displayed. When I try to create a new category, New category getting created only at the top of the Application Category. But I want the new category created to be at the bottom of the Application Category. Can I move the entire category ? How to do this ?



no idea 

instead try Launcher Pro, GO Launcher EX or Zeam launcher.



tmanikandan said:


> 8) If the volume of the ringtone set to maximum, will it affect the quality of the speaker in the long run ?



shouldn't. i turn ringtone to max & vibration is always on.



tmanikandan said:


> 9) I want to change the default opening image ( also the closing image ) of the Mobile.



you can't do it without rooting & installing custom roms. minimum root is needed so you have access to system apps.



tmanikandan said:


> 10) How to put the image for the contact for the Photo call ?



have not done it yet so don't have much idea.



tmanikandan said:


> 11) What the meaning of USB on Mass Storage Option ?



to access memory card while connecting to PC.



tmanikandan said:


> 12) I want to save all my contacts both in Sim as well as in Memory Card. How to do this ?



i think you can only backup your contacts to memory card. sim card, don't know. all my contacts are at mobile & sync using google account.



tmanikandan said:


> Also I want the contact to get saved to memory card by default. Where to find the options for this ?



that option isn't there by default. you can try GO contacts if it had any such option.



tmanikandan said:


> 13) When I try to set the wallpaper ( that I copied from my PC ), image is not getting auto adjusted. Even if I manually do it , it is not getting the exact fit to the screen.



it depends on the no of screen set & the height. standard image size for this mobile is 640X480 (3 screens). so resize or crop to that level then it should work.



tmanikandan said:


> 14) Can I set the number of screens to 3 ?



probably no. if you want you may need to ditch LG launcher & go for some home replacement from market.



tmanikandan said:


> 15) When I compose a message , I find a big gap between TO and Compose Message . This happens only when I use abc keyboard. But when I try to compose using qwerty by rotating sidewards, I am finding the Compose Message big and I am able to see all the characters in my message clearly. Is it possible to reduce the space when I used abc keyboard ?



just now checked. can't be done. also if you fit the keyboard at portrait mode, it may become unusable.



tmanikandan said:


> 16 ) I want to remove the Browser icon in the default line up of 4 icons in the front screen and I want to customise my own icons in this list ( I am not talking about the screen here - The default 4 icons excluding the center one )



press it for 3-4sec & it'll vibrate. drag it to the dustbin that appeared. now pull any app to the homescreen (this will make a shortcut). once in homescreen drag that icon to the LG launcher. 

i am not sure if this works as i ditched LG's launcher long ago.



tmanikandan said:


> 17 ) Is it possible to have different wallpapers for each screens ?



for each screen? probably not.



6x6 said:


> what about battery life under different conditions. like no calling only standby, ~30-60 min calling per day, watching 2-3 hour movies/ playing games/ using internet per day.



gaming, browsing & video takes a lot of battery life. i can get 48hrs off my mobile if i use internet for 2-3hrs daily with an hour of call & 4-5hr of music @ headphone.

but lot depends on what rom you are using & which kernel. currently getting 24hr battery life as GPRS is on 12hr or more. games specially angry birds will empty a fully charged battery in 4-5hrs.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks very much for the reply.



> its the Android version. 2.2.2 but it should have something like V10B, V10C or V10E.



Yes you are right. The Android Version is 2.2.2 and Software Update is V10E



> have you exchanged the card or got an extra one?



Initially I was planning to exchange but bought a new one and used the one which came with Optimus for my dad's mobile.



> if you are talking about Adobe flash, lack of it is actually good cause of 2 things: flash sucks battery life & also most ads use flash.



I am not talking about Adobe Flash. It is flash light aka torch.



> turn GPRS off



How to turn GPRS off ? Just by clicking that icon in the notification bar makes that icon to appear like mobile marked with X. Does it mean GPRS is off or where to change that ?



> instead try Launcher Pro, GO Launcher EX or Zeam launcher.



I will be installing Go Launcher Ex.




> it depends on the no of screen set & the height. standard image size for this mobile is 640X480 (3 screens). so resize or crop to that level then it should work.



Tried resizing but the image not perfectly fit the screen. Maybe I should try in PC.





> I want to change the default opening image ( also the closing image ) of the Mobile.
> you can't do it without rooting & installing custom roms. minimum root is needed so you have access to system apps.



They could have made this option available. My dad uses LG Cookie Joy - a basic touch screen model and it is available in that phone



> just use multiselect. then press menu & an option should come up as "Select All". select it & then delete.



Just now saw the Select All Option.



> if the first name part have the whole name, copy the last name to the next space saying "Last Name".



It is not possible for the already saved contact in my SIM. For saving a new contact, I am getting the last name field.



> turn GPRS off while not in use & also decrease brightness to ~30%. turn off the option of auto rotate screen. now fully charge mobile & let it drain completely. do this a couple of time & battery backup will increase quite a bit. say 30-35hrs. or maybe more.



Decreased the brightness. I like the auto rotate feature as it is very convenient for sms Yeah will drain it and again charge.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Yes you are right. The Android Version is 2.2.2 and Software Update is V10E



as i thought. means it is the latest stable version with sms & touchlag bug both fixed. it should also have good battery optimization too. may take a bit to settle down.



tmanikandan said:


> Initially I was planning to exchange but bought a new one and used the one which came with Optimus for my dad's mobile.



do you know what is the class of the card?



tmanikandan said:


> I am not talking about Adobe Flash. It is flash light aka torch.



LG's have integrated any such option in Optimus One? i think this is only found in CryoMod custom roms. to use the screen as a torch.



tmanikandan said:


> How to turn GPRS off ? Just by clicking that icon in the notification bar makes that icon to appear like mobile marked with X. Does it mean GPRS is off or where to change that ?



yes. mobile with X mark means GPRS is cut off.



tmanikandan said:


> I will be installing Go Launcher Ex.



GO launcher is one of the best. sadly the icons at the bottom are fixed but have a ton of option to customize it. also try GO weather & GO SMS.



tmanikandan said:


> Tried resizing but the image not perfectly fit the screen. Maybe I should try in PC.



can you please elaborate a bit more what you did exactly. i mean a pic of size 640X480 should fit across 3 screen just perfectly. maybe cause you are using LG launcher with 5/7 homescreen, so it isn't having a perfect fit.



tmanikandan said:


> They could have made this option available. My dad uses LG Cookie Joy - a basic touch screen model and it is available in that phone



you mean the on/off animation? no it can't be changed so easily.



tmanikandan said:


> It is not possible for the already saved contact in my SIM. For saving a new contact, I am getting the last name field.



hmmm, will check it but all my contacts are saved in mobile. as sync is only possible for contacts saved in phone maybe.



tmanikandan said:


> Decreased the brightness. I like the auto rotate feature as it is very convenient for sms Yeah will drain it and again charge.



well turn auto rotate on for now. check the battery drain for a few days. if it is too much turn auto rotate off. also install swype (do a bit of Googling).


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 27, 2011)

> do you know what is the class of the card?



micro SDHC Class 2



> yes. mobile with X mark means GPRS is cut off.



Though GPRS is off, sometimes browser connects automatically to net and display the google home page. How to avoid this ? I tried to delete the settings in Access Point but there is no option for Delete. Instead it gives an option for Restore to Defaults. When I clicked that option, no effect and settings remains the same. Any idea to delete my GPRS settings ?



> GO launcher is one of the best. sadly the icons at the bottom are fixed but have a ton of option to customize it. also try GO weather & GO SMS.



Yes, Go Launcher and Go Sms are awesome.



> can you please elaborate a bit more what you did exactly. i mean a pic of size 640X480 should fit across 3 screen just perfectly. maybe cause you are using LG launcher with 5/7 homescreen, so it isn't having a perfect fit.




When I try to use the resolution of the image more than 640 x 480, an automatic re-size option appears. If I try to re-size and save and set as my wallpaper, it is not fitting perfectly to the screen.



> you mean the on/off animation? no it can't be changed so easily.



The Opening / Closing Animation can be replaced with an Image in LG Cookie Joy. 



> well turn auto rotate on for now. check the battery drain for a few days. if it is too much turn auto rotate off. also install swype (do a bit of Googling).



Yeah. I also saw Swpe Keyboard and it is good. I will install that app too in the near future.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> micro SDHC Class 2



Class2? should have went for Class4 or higher.



tmanikandan said:


> Though GPRS is off, sometimes browser connects automatically to net and display the google home page. How to avoid this ? I tried to delete the settings in Access Point but there is no option for Delete. Instead it gives an option for Restore to Defaults. When I clicked that option, no effect and settings remains the same. Any idea to delete my GPRS settings ?



i really don't know why this is happening. when you turn GPRS off, internet access should be cut off.



tmanikandan said:


> When I try to use the resolution of the image more than 640 x 480, an automatic re-size option appears. If I try to re-size and save and set as my wallpaper, it is not fitting perfectly to the screen.



have you tried it with GO launcher EX? well better to post the query in the Optimus One thread. experts there should be able to solve these strange problems.



tmanikandan said:


> The Opening / Closing Animation can be replaced with an Image in LG Cookie Joy.



i have never seen any mobile where you can change the animation. not possible on O1 AFAIK.



tmanikandan said:


> Yeah. I also saw Swpe Keyboard and it is good. I will install that app too in the near future.



i used many different keyboard & LG keyboard is one of the best. Swype is also good.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 28, 2011)

> Class2? should have went for Class4 or higher.



Yes, I must had but I am not worried about transfer rates. But as u said higher the class will always be better.



> i really don't know why this is happening. when you turn GPRS off, internet
> access should be cut off.



Yes it should be but its strange. Will the apps automatically turn the GPRS on and connect to internet ? ( As most of the apps gives warning while we install that it will have full internet access ). How to delete GPRS settings ?




> have you tried it with GO launcher EX? well better to post the query in the Optimus One thread. experts there should be able to solve these strange problems.



Will be soon installing Go Launcher within this weekend. I am just getting comfortable now both with Android and LG Optimus One. Surely will post here and also in XDA



> i have never seen any mobile where you can change the animation. not possible on O1 AFAIK.



I mean not to change the animation but the image that u get . If we switch on the phone, u will getting an LG animated image and the Android logo Image. I want to make it load my own custom image. Also I want my name to get displayed ( found in many phones ) when I switch on the phone. Hope u are getting my point.



> i used many different keyboard & LG keyboard is one of the best. Swype is also good.



LG keyboard (abc) is very comfortable except typing the characters close to backspace or <-- or --> this button



> Class2? should have went for Class4 or higher.



Yes, I must had but I am not worried about transfer rates. But as u said higher the class will always be better.



> i really don't know why this is happening. when you turn GPRS off, internet
> access should be cut off.



Yes it should be but its strange. Will the apps automatically turn the GPRS on and connect to internet ? ( As most of the apps gives warning while we install that it will have full internet access )



> have you tried it with GO launcher EX? well better to post the query in the Optimus One thread. experts there should be able to solve these strange problems.



Will be soon installing Go Launcher within this weekend. I am just getting comfortable now both with Android and LG Optimus One. Surely will post here and also in XDA



> i have never seen any mobile where you can change the animation. not possible on O1 AFAIK.



I mean not to change the animation but the image that u get . If we switch on/off the phone, u will be getting a LG animated image and an Android Image. I want to make it load my own custom image. In Normal phones when we click in the option " Set As", u will have the option to select for the opening image and closing image. Also I want my name to get displayed ( found in many phones ) when I switch on the phone. Hope u are getting my point.



> i used many different keyboard & LG keyboard is one of the best. Swype is also good.



LG keyboard (abc) is very comfortable except typing the characters close to backspace or <-- or --> this button



Is it possible to delete the Favorites in call log as clearing the call log deletes only the dialled/missed/received numbers ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Yes, I must had but I am not worried about transfer rates. But as u said higher the class will always be better.



helpful if you go for custom roms.



tmanikandan said:


> Yes it should be but its strange. Will the apps automatically turn the GPRS on and connect to internet ? ( As most of the apps gives warning while we install that it will have full internet access ). How to delete GPRS settings ?



no. it shouldn't. i have many apps, some ad supported but none of them turn GPRS on by themselves. actually this is the first time i hearing such a strange problem with any Android mobile.

delete? i think you must have at least 1 access point.



tmanikandan said:


> Will be soon installing Go Launcher within this weekend. I am just getting comfortable now both with Android and LG Optimus One. Surely will post here and also in XDA



get familiar with how Android works. have you tried any games till now? its really odd that LG bundled a lot of crap apps but not a single game. at least a couple of games.



tmanikandan said:


> I mean not to change the animation but the image that u get . If we switch on the phone, u will getting an LG animated image and the Android logo Image. I want to make it load my own custom image. Also I want my name to get displayed ( found in many phones ) when I switch on the phone. Hope u are getting my point.



yes. one indian member at XDA has made his own animation for O1. will need to look how to integrate it. if it needs root.



tmanikandan said:


> LG keyboard (abc) is very comfortable except typing the characters close to backspace or <-- or --> this button



i prefer QWERTY. used swype extensively for a month & now shifted to LG keyboard.



tmanikandan said:


> Is it possible to delete the Favorites in call log as clearing the call log deletes only the dialled/missed/received numbers ?



i am using GO Contacts. & there you can unselect the favorite. try pressing the * at the right.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 29, 2011)

> delete? i think you must have at least 1 access point.



Ok..But there are no options to delete the others.



> i prefer QWERTY. used swype extensively for a month & now shifted to LG keyboard.



I prefer Gingerbread Keyboard for Froyo. Though I haven't used it but it seems from the looks it is very good as they have realigned the backspace key (abc). I don't want  to upgrade to gingerbread as of now but like to use that keyboard app alone once I root the phone. As of now I am learning and downloaded z4root and will be experimenting it after sometime. I also saw Customs roms ( I like Cyanogenmod CM 7 thru xda ) are good. Will be rooting the phone after a few months and will be installing custom roms.
I downloaded few games to my mobile but not installed. Battery is good with brightness set to 30 percent ( It is still bright  ) and Screen rotation turned off.


Please do suggest me a good audio player and a good equalizer ?

If I install GO Launcher Ex and uninstall it, Can I get back to my default LG launcher ?

Also, Can I use the Go Launch Ex Themes for LG Launcher ?


As of now I am using the default OI file Manager. I observed when I click OI File Manager -- > Media -- > Audio -- > Notifications --- >  a audio file called "Facebook Ringtone Pop" is present there. I didn't upload any audio files nor apps as of now but this file is present.  Is the facebook ringtone pop present as a default in OI File Manager in this location ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Ok..But there are no options to delete the others.



*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TzUtzwcvjl4/TgrPPGJ2iJI/AAAAAAAAAKU/gDVDTtbkoDE/snap20110629_123618.png



tmanikandan said:


> I prefer Gingerbread Keyboard for Froyo. Though I haven't used it but it seems from the looks it is very good as they have realigned the backspace key (abc). I don't want  to upgrade to gingerbread as of now but like to use that keyboard app alone once I root the phone. As of now I am learning and downloaded z4root and will be experimenting it after sometime. I also saw Customs roms ( I like Cyanogenmod CM 7 thru xda ) are good. Will be rooting the phone after a few months and will be installing custom roms.



the key spacing is good in LG keyboard. in android keyboard i am not so comfortable.

Z4Root won't work. you'll need Ginger Root app. Z4Root only works for 2.2.0 & not 2.2.2/2.2.2



tmanikandan said:


> Please do suggest me a good audio player and a good equalizer ?



i don't have much idea about players. i only use the stock player . other than that i have used Google player & winamp.



tmanikandan said:


> If I install GO Launcher Ex and uninstall it, Can I get back to my default LG launcher ?



yes. if you uninstall GO Launcher EX, you can get back to LG Launcher by pressing the home button 1 or 2 times. if you want to switch launcher, go to Setting>Applications> Manage Apps>choose that app & press Clear Defaults.



tmanikandan said:


> Also, Can I use the Go Launch Ex Themes for LG Launcher ?



no. you can't.



tmanikandan said:


> As of now I am using the default OI file Manager. I observed when I click OI File Manager -- > Media -- > Audio -- > Notifications --- >  a audio file called "Facebook Ringtone Pop" is present there. I didn't upload any audio files nor apps as of now but this file is present.  Is the facebook ringtone pop present as a default in OI File Manager in this location ?



it is a file associated with the Facebook app.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 29, 2011)

> it is a file associated with the Facebook app.



Thanks for clarifying this.



> there are no options to delete the others.



I am not getting the Options for GPRS as pressing the Menu button not giving any options as posted in Pic by you.



> Z4Root won't work. you'll need Ginger Root app. Z4Root only works for 2.2.0 & not 2.2.2/2.2.2



Will download Ginger Root from Market.


Apps are getting installed to Phone Memory by default. Where to find the options to make the apps installed in SD Card ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> I am not getting the Options for GPRS as pressing the Menu button not giving any options as posted in Pic by you.



don't know. this should be there.



tmanikandan said:


> Will download Ginger Root from Market.



market? mayn't be avl at market. search in XDA.



tmanikandan said:


> Apps are getting installed to Phone Memory by default. Where to find the options to make the apps installed in SD Card ?



in the App section under setting. select app & if it is installed in phone memory will have an option "Move to SD card". click it. but remember widgets (associated with that app) won't work for apps moved to external memory & some apps may loose their default selection like Launcher, keyboard & any widget.

so don't move GO Launcher to SD card.

also not all the data of an app will be moved. some apps have almost 60-70% data left inside phone memory. where some have 99% data moved.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 29, 2011)

> don't know. this should be there.



Yes, it is not there 



> in the App section under setting. select app & if it is installed in phone memory will have an option "Move to SD card". click it. but remember widgets (associated with that app) won't work for apps moved to external memory & some apps may loose their default selection like Launcher, keyboard & any widget.



For most of the apps,Move to SD is not highlighted. Yes we can install Go Launcher, Keyboard apps, Widgets in Phone Memory. How abt games ? Let me look for an app for this. 

I found App2SD to install apps in SD. I think it will be useful but still apps as mentioned above must be in Phone Mem. Also check out this Androinica » How to Install Apps to the SD Card by Default on Android 2.2 Froyo


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2011)

yes app2sd does the trick. but some custom roms have it integrated.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi i am suffering a strange problem in my p500 actually whenever someone 
call me i get unknown calling ie i cant see the no of person who is calling me
irrespective of the fact whether he is in my contacts or not i cant see no
even later on in call log plz plz help me


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 16, 2011)

what about the dust issue ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Hi i am suffering a strange problem in my p500 actually whenever someone
> call me i get unknown calling ie i cant see the no of person who is calling me
> irrespective of the fact whether he is in my contacts or not i cant see no
> even later on in call log plz plz help me



so you updated your mobile & still no fix?

try using GO contact. it comes with its own dialer so it may show the no/name when you receive a call. else you can take it to LG service center. let them fix it. 

but if you want to fix it yourself you may load a custom rom, but i doubt it'll fix it.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 18, 2011)

@Mohit 

The contacts might be saved in SD card / Phone Mem ( Not in Sim ) and try to import the contact list.

Also try using GO Contact

@ A2mn

The dust issue had been solved in the handsets that were shipped post Jan 2011.The problem doesn't persist now. If u bought the handset before Jan 2011, u can very well fix the issue by contacting LG Service Center.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2011)

cause the review is still enjoying nearly 100 views per day, decided to update the review with new infos & to notify readers about the performance bump with the updated Android builds.

*UPDATE: *

1. added Wildfire S & Galaxy Pro as competitors.
2. added new & fresh Neocore scores.
3. some small edits.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice Sam . Update the good work


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

so O1 is the best phone for its price range.
i'm getting it for 11k at my local shop(white color and a bluetooth).should i go for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ depends. if you use camera a lot, at best you'll be disappointed. if you like gaming, then again you'll be disappointed(thanks to laggy angry birds & lack of keypad). but for everything else, it is worth buying. 

11k is too much. 9-9.5k is more reasonably. try mobile store or some local store/mall. pay 11k only if you want the bluetooth headset.


----------



## Neo (Jul 23, 2011)

the shopkeeper says that the black color of O1 is not coming(9-9.5k one).
i'll only get the white color O1 with a bulutooth headset for 11k.

should i buy it online?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

online price is more or less the same. i think only letsbuy will offer it for 9-9.5k after applying coupon code. 

even for the white version, 11k is a bit too high.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 23, 2011)

@royal tarun. Check with " The Mobile Store "


----------



## Neo (Jul 24, 2011)

@tmanikandan is it an online shop or what?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2011)

online as well as local. Mobile Store. check for shop's location close to you. but will cost you 10k. so better to check some other stores.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 24, 2011)

10K is a decent rate @ shops for LG Optimus One. If I am right they will charge you 10,279 inclusive of VAT ( It is a good price ). Also they give additional warranty of 1 year if you pay Rs 199 and you do enquire with them regarding this. 

Visit as many shops as possible and compare the rates and also see the date of packing. Latest date of packing will be better.

If u want to go online ( not advisable but now online shopping for electronic goods is catching up here  ), then  u can get the price for 9600 - 9900 ( But I think it must be without vat )..Just check the final price inclusive of vat and shipping. 

Overall, LG Optimus is good in this price category and I too agree with Sam that if u are a hardcore gamer, stay away from this mobile and one thing I am very sure that you will fall in love with Android.

Also note that whatever brand u choose and if u are a hardcore internet surfer in smartphones, it will consume a lot of battery.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Also they give additional warranty of 1 year if you pay Rs 199 and you do enquire with them regarding this.



really?  how stupid of me. i should have inquired it when i was buying. modding always brings the risk of bricking the mobile.

Visit as many shops as possible and compare the rates and also see the date of packing. Latest date of packing will be better.



tmanikandan said:


> Also note that whatever brand u choose and if u are a hardcore internet surfer in smartphones, it will consume a lot of battery.



yes. & with O1, if you turn on WiFi (stock or custom modded) batter won't last for more than 12hrs. even with GPRS, 24hrs is what i get. but without internet mobile will last 2 full days.


----------



## Neo (Jul 24, 2011)

i'll be using 3G. and will not play games(may play 1 or 2)

also,does modding voids warranty??


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes. If u root ur phone, warranty gets void. But there is an advantage in Android that u can always go back to non rooted state. Don't root ur phone if u are not aware of what u are doing.



> but without internet mobile will last 2 full days



If you are new to Android , usage of the mobile initially will not last more than a day irrespective of the brand u choose as u always love android and will keep on working on the phone installing and uninstalling apps and games  and I feel personally even with internet , bluetooth and wifi turned off and with display set to 30 percent, ur battery will not last more than a day


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i'll be using 3G. and will not play games(may play 1 or 2)
> 
> also,does modding voids warranty??



a statement released by LG Italy states that modding doesn't void warranty, until you change kernel. i don't know till how much this is valid. 



tmanikandan said:


> If you are new to Android , usage of the mobile initially will not last more than a day irrespective of the brand u choose as u always love android and will keep on working on the phone installing and uninstalling apps and games  and I feel personally even with internet , bluetooth and wifi turned off and with display set to 30 percent, ur battery will not last more than a day



exactly. during the first week or two, one will install game, listen to music (or even watch entire movies) & at the end of the day battery will show "10% remaining". 

i use my mobile a lot & what i found is if you start to rate the battery sucking apps/usage in Android, particularly of O1:
1. WiFi
2. GPRS
3. physics games (Angry bird series only)

these 3 eats most of the battery. if you do lots of phone calls & msg battery charge drops by a percent or two. play games like NFS, Raging thunder or similar games & battery still holds. even if you play music through headphone, battery shouldn't dip by more than 3% after 1hr. don't know about videos or bluetooth or camera as i don't use these a lot.


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey! Guyz 
I am looking to buy a mobile under 10k & all i need is good camera in it & i want to use it as a 3g modem for My lappy.

I am seriously considering Nokia 500 & Optimus one.

I have one question:
Is it necessary to have hot spot in mobile to use it as a 3g modem via wifi?

Sam thanks for such a great detailed review of optimus one.

Thanks.

PS: I am an absolute novice in Tech. please help me in choosing the best option.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry. forgotten to reply your PM. replied now.

no. it should have wireless tethering option to use it as a 3G modem via wifi. wireless tethering turns your mobile into a wifi hotspot. i think this small confusion is clear now.

also Nokia N500 will be expensive for sure. ~15k or more.


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks a million Sam....yOu are a hi-fi person, sent yOu one more PM please reply that too...
Thanks once again.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 7, 2011)

> i want to use it as a 3g modem for My lappy.



Any smartphones irrespective of brand you buy, will consume a lot of battery if u use it as a 3G Modem and it will obviously make u to continuously charging your mobile. 

Instead u can buy a Huawei  Data  Card ( or lot of brands are available with diff specs and u can choose as per ur needs ) to use ur 3G Sim as ur modem for Laptop.

You can also have a look at 3G Plans of Mobile Operators in your area along with Data Cards. 

Also for LG Optimus One , Please note that - 3G is only for data and not for video



> Sam thanks for such a great detailed review of optimus one.



Sam's review is awesome and he still updates it regularly


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Any smartphones irrespective of brand you buy, will consume a lot of battery if u use it as a 3G Modem and it will obviously make u to continuously charging your mobile



Hi! Tmanikandan,

Thanks a lot for the reply...i understand it that if i'l use it as 3g model then it will drain mobile's battery but i just want to use it as a back-Up modem since i already have Tata photon+ which works great.

I just need it as a back-Up if in case Tata photon+ is down, 3g mobile as a "wireless modem" makes a lot of sense to me cOzzz...we carry mobile all the time & it will work as a back-Up modem

Now the question is what makes a mobile a great "wireless 3g modem" is it its processor, ram or features like "HSDPA, 14.4 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps" 

I just need a mobile which has a good camera and could work as an excellent 3g modem.

Thanks once again, please suggest me a good mobile phone as per the specific needs.

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

nikhil1985 said:


> Thanks a million Sam....yOu are a hi-fi person, sent yOu one more PM please reply that too...
> Thanks once again.



my pleasure helping you buddy 



tmanikandan said:


> Sam's review is awesome and he still updates it regularly



if i find something missing from my review, i add it. incomplete review doesn't looks good.



nikhil1985 said:


> Thanks once again, please suggest me a good mobile phone as per the specific needs.



but first tell us what is your budget.

or you may continue here if you are interested in Optimus One: The LG Optimus One Thread

or can create a thread in the mobile section. then others can give appropriate suggestion also.


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks sam i think starting a new thread would be a good idea...

Ma budget as i mentioned before is 10k.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 7, 2011)

What's your budget ?

If u plan for 15k - 20k 

Check the new entrant Sony Xperia Mini Pro ( Close to 16k..Dont confuse with Xperia X10 Mini Pro )
Lookout for Samsung I9003 Galaxy ( Close to 20k )
Iphone 3GS  ( Good Mobile but No more in production..Selling unsold stocks )
Motorola Defy
Nokia 500

If U plan for 21 - 30k

LG Optimus 2X
HTC Desire A9191 HD
Sony Xperia Arc

If u plan for 30k or more, check 
Samsung Galaxy SII ( U can get it below 30k in some shops or in Internet )
Iphone 4G

( If u are a Blackberry fanboy, check out for blackberry models in ur budget )

If u plan for 8k to 15k , 
Welcome to LG Optimus One Club 

You can also ask in forum  for  feedback / suggestions for different mobiles




> if i find something missing from my review, i add it. incomplete review doesn't looks good.



Thanks  and as I already said to u, ur review made me to buy LG Optimus One and more importantly got introduced to Android


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Guyz for your great help...budget wz 10k but after looking at Xperia mini today mrng i cant resist it infact feeling Lucky that i dint buy any other mobile yesterday....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

Xperia mini will cost around 14.5k & even if the internal are much much better than LG O1, the screen is slightly smaller (doesn't matter) & the battery is mere 1200mah. 

and if you are talking Xperia X10 mini, stay away from it.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 8, 2011)

> if you are talking Xperia X10 mini, stay away from it



Yes

Xperia X10 Mini and Xperia Mini Pro are two different models. If it is 10k, I think u must be talking about Xperia X10 Mini and stay away from it. 

If u are talking about Xperia Mini Pro, then go ahead.( If u are OK with : Battery is 1200 mah )


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes dear, sam & tmanikandan i am talking about xperia mini pro...

I said the budget wz 10k only but after looking at this beauty i cant resist it so i am willing to shell out 5k more for such a great camera & HD video recording & its powerful too...such a complete phone.

Thanks to both of yOu for your great help...i realy appreciate it...

Thanks once again.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

yup. good choice but a 1200mah battery sucks. and slider is not smooth (read flipkart comment). else excellent vfm.


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup...Sam battery kinda only flaw in it 

but considering that i am not that much of a mobile user its not a huge concern and i will use juice defender also to improve the battery performance.

Now i need a suggetion from you since i am not a big texter & considering some douts about the keypad quality as you mentioned, will it be a good idea to buy Xperia mini rather then Xperia mini pro, i guess only difference is that Xperia mini is without keypad.

And it will be little lighter than mini pro and if i am not wrong it should be little cheaper too which makes xperia mini a realy good buy for me.

what is your opinion about it?

The only thing is that i'l have to wait a little more because its not available as yet...


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 9, 2011)

> only difference is that Xperia mini is without keypad.



Internal Storage differs and also I think Xperia Mini doesn't have a front cam.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2011)

nikhil1985 said:


> Now i need a suggetion from you since i am not a big texter & considering some douts about the keypad quality as you mentioned, will it be a good idea to buy Xperia mini rather then Xperia mini pro, i guess only difference is that Xperia mini is without keypad.



give a visit to some SE showroom/mobile store & check the actual quality of the slider.



tmanikandan said:


> Internal Storage differs and also I think Xperia Mini doesn't have a front cam.



yes. Xperia Mini doesn't have a front cam.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2011)

something absolutely new (& unexpected + a lil bit related to P500) coming by end of this month (if everything goes as planned). No, this is not the official gingerbread review for P500.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 19, 2011)

> something absolutely new (& unexpected + a lil bit related to P500) coming by end of this month (if everything goes as planned). No, this is not the official gingerbread review for P500.



What are you talking about ?


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry guys for such late reply!!!

My problem has not been resolved it but i know the cause now my service provider did it.

Thanx  A Lot!!


----------



## nikhil1985 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi! Sam, please share the news...

People are reporting noice problem in Sony xperia mini pro. 

sO i am back to square one...

Guyzzz....sorry to bug yOu again but need your excellent advice once again:

I am getting Samsung I9000 Galaxy S in 14k, is it a good deal?

Its a brand new handset, no defects, getting it from a reliable friend.

so what yOu say...shud i go for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Sorry guys for such late reply!!!
> 
> My problem has not been resolved it but i know the cause now my service provider did it.
> 
> Thanx  A Lot!!



nice to know your problem is solved. never heard of any problem like that. BTW how was it fixed? changing sim card or changing the operator?



tmanikandan said:


> What are you talking about ?



a new section to the review, maybe. i am not sure if i'll add it. lets see.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually after 1 month of activation Vodafone people realized that a bank passbook can't be accepted as a piece of ID so they blocked Caller Id without ever telling me or giving me any notice!! 

Another problem yessterday i did gingerbreak root on my LG Optimus and a Superuser has been installed but when i open it i find nothing in apps or log so how do i uninstall useless software  given by LG ( My previous update no was 2.2.2)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Actually after 1 month of activation Vodafone people realized that a bank passbook can't be accepted as a piece of ID so they blocked Caller Id without ever telling me or giving me any notice!!



strange rules of vodafone.



mohityadavx said:


> Another problem yessterday i did gingerbreak root on my LG Optimus and a Superuser has been installed but when i open it i find nothing in apps or log so how do i uninstall useless software  given by LG ( My previous update no was 2.2.2)



superuser app in itself is useless but if you install any app like titanium backup or terminal emulator that needs superuser privilege to work, it'll take permission from SU app & you'll have to validate it. so don't remove superuser app ever. 

to remove the crapwares, simple use titanium backup but i'll suggest you go for a custom rom all together.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

Which rom do u sugesst for a beginner like me

Do i need to make a backup before trying the rom??

PS:- I didn't made any backup before rooting the phone. How can i unroot it if i ever want.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Which rom do u sugesst for a beginner like me



beginner or advanced user, CM7 based rom is currently the best. but which one (there is stable, beta, etc) you should try, ask AndroidFan or someone in the Optimus One thread. i don't have much idea.



mohityadavx said:


> Do i need to make a backup before trying the rom??



yes. make nandroid backup.



mohityadavx said:


> PS:- I didn't made any backup before rooting the phone. How can i unroot it if i ever want.



you can't take backup without rooting 

i think z4root may work. but i am not sure. nobody ever raised this question.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanx


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome buddy


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

I havent seen any better review than this ......

Hats off

the link will be usefull to convince new android buyers to go for opttmus one


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

nikhil1985 said:


> Hey! Guyz
> I am looking to buy a mobile under 10k & all i need is good camera in it & i want to use it as a 3g modem for My lappy.
> 
> I am seriously considering Nokia 500 & Optimus one.
> ...



a 3g modem worth 3-4k n a nikon or sony 14mp camera is wot u need


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

nikhil1985 said:


> Hi! Sam, please share the news...
> 
> People are reporting noice problem in Sony xperia mini pro.
> 
> ...




DONT PREFER SONY
THEY R CHEAP APPLE ONLY FOR SHOW OFF

JST GET OPTIMUS ONE

OR IF UR BUDGET IS 16-18k THEN HAVE A LOOK AT GALAXY SL AND OPTIMUS BLACK

GALAXY S @14k? HWS THAT POSSIBLE BRO..THIS IS THE BEST DEAL..ALWAYS LOOK FOR A VALID BILL


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2011)

kaz said:


> I havent seen any better review than this ......
> 
> Hats off
> 
> the link will be usefull to convince new android buyers to go for opttmus one



thanks a lot for reading the review 

but then it was loaded with custom ROM. but features more or less will remain the same.



kaz said:


> GALAXY S @14k? HWS THAT POSSIBLE BRO..THIS IS THE BEST DEAL..ALWAYS LOOK FOR A VALID BILL



brought but unused, maybe.


----------



## Anish (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent one.. I never thought of buying this mobile.. But this review makes me to consider it.... Thanks a lot for the review.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot for reading 



Spoiler



1010.1001.1011


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2011)

MAJOR UPDATE:

added new pics.
new section.
rewritten a lot of the review.

*5month* *~10,000 views* 
 thanks for the support guys


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 10, 2011)

Great review Sam


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

Its good after 5 months people are still viewing and you are still adding to it.
Great job man


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2011)

thats the reason i am adding new parts to the review


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice to know that u are still updating the review. Thanks


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

@ SAM
Nice update, ive also heard that the new official update is very buggy, is it a minor version coz its v20E > Major ?

One problem, Ive bought it i think in feb'11 and i didnt use bluetooth much only for receiving but yesterday when i used it, my phone can receive data through BT but cant send, wtf. Iam using stock ROM i didnt bricked my phone. Mine is 2.2 v10b. Whats the problem?


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 13, 2011)

> Iam using stock ROM i didnt bricked my phone. Mine is 2.2 v10b. Whats the problem?




Upgarde to V10E if u continue using Stock Rom.
else
Root the phone


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

iam planing to root in next month, need holidays man. It gets difficult due to job times 

will the update to newer ROM will sort out the problem or its an h/w issue, coz i can receive but cant send Damn :X

I can use it through thinkfree office but normally not :/


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ SAM
> Nice update, ive also heard that the new official update is very buggy, is it a minor version coz its v20E > Major ?



for me, any new custom rom is a major update. V20B is gingerbread but then again V10E is more stable than it.



pratik385 said:


> One problem, Ive bought it i think in feb'11 and i didnt use bluetooth much only for receiving but yesterday when i used it, my phone can receive data through BT but cant send, wtf. Iam using stock ROM i didnt bricked my phone. Mine is 2.2 v10b. Whats the problem?



really strange. 



tmanikandan said:


> Nice to know that u are still updating the review. Thanks



yup & another small update is coming (most likely the last).



pratik385 said:


> iam planing to root in next month, need holidays man. It gets difficult due to job times



root + custom rom installetion at most will take 30min 



pratik385 said:


> will the update to newer ROM will sort out the problem or its an h/w issue, coz i can receive but cant send Damn :X



what files were you trying to receive. if its big, try with small files like image.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

images songs videos ive tried everything, its working through thinkfree office only

SAM do one thing send me your custom rom through mail, will use yours only. Its good enough for me


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2011)

try using bluetooth file transfer. i think its some system error. 

well i don't have make any custom rom, rather use the ones made by the developers at XDA for LG O1. i'll suggest to go for this custom ROM: CyanogenMod 7.1-RC1

this is the one used in review also.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok will this weekend !
procedure will find it in the o1 thread or will google, if not found post it here. 
Thanks 

@SAM
Please post your mobile ROM details (ROM, Kernel,etc)
and can you please post the link to download CM7, kernel which you use ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2011)

i use a now discontinued Gingerbread rom by Andy (recompiled from cyanogenmod 7). you can use the CM7.1 rom i provided the link. its exactly same but comes with a few extra apps. 

kernel is 19.4BFS by Franco.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2011)

excellent review SAM + AndroidFan


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2011)

LGP500 upgradable to Gingerbread 2.3 V view,
Mobile Phone Support
or contact mobilecstechsuppport@lgindia.com

got this sms today on my number from LG


----------

